# Classical Guitar



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am thinking on taking up Classical Guitar to help expand my knowledge of Music and to overall make me a better Guitarist and follow the Genre of neo-classical metal. But does anyone have any good ideas on some great Classical Guitars?


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Custom or hand-made classical/nylon string guitars can be pricey. 5 grand and up.
But there are lots of good used guitars out there...try your local Long and McQuade for a start. I always liked the Chet Atkins solid body nylon string made by Gibson. You could always plug it in for a live show, and you can find them now for under a grand.
Let us know what you end up with. With pics, of course.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

boomer said:


> Custom or hand-made classical/nylon string guitars can be pricey. 5 grand and up.
> But there are lots of good used guitars out there...try your local Long and McQuade for a start. I always liked the Chet Atkins solid body nylon string made by Gibson. You could always plug it in for a live show, and you can find them now for under a grand.
> Let us know what you end up with. With pics, of course.


 I'd love one of those Chet Atkins ones.
I've seen several I lkie under $1000--especially La Patrie (a Godin brand)
I would avoid the real cheap ones--unless you're just going to bash around on it.
But still you don't have to spend a lot to get a decent one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Honestly--I clicked once, and only once...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently purchased a Larrivee Classical they list at approx. $3000.00 great sound easy to play they look fantastic and they are apparently in limited supply. I don't play classical music but if you like good looking guitars with a really good sound try one you might like it.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have a Perez 640 and it is a nice, reasonably inexpensive, workman like guitar. You could do worse for a starter guitar. Get a pro set up done though. It will make a good guitar great.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I love my nylon string guitars even though I don`t play classical music, I use em for the same stuff I play on my steel strings...but for me the old Yamaha Dynamics I own are hard to beat...got some for very little money...like $10.00 and the most I`ve paid was about $150.00 at the time and if you can find a better deal on all solid wood guitars that sound and play as great as these do you`re doin`t better than me...I just love em to bits. One thing I like about the Dynamics is the neck...fat and chunky as opposed to flat and wide like later and current classical Yamahas, I prefer the Dynamic necks, they suit me better...point is...you don`t have to pay thousands for a great nylon strings guitar...if you can find an old Sadao Yairi nylon string, those are fabulous too...I have a few of them and they are top notch. Again, got mine for very little money...laughable actually considering how well made they are and the workmanship as well as materials are as good as it gets. Look around, there are some great deals to be had these days.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I LOVE Classical Music and I might be studying it for College to help Expand my knowledge about Guitar playing and to help me progress in the Genre I like to heard and hopefully play after all the studying I go through. Also thanks for the Guitar ideas I am going to look into it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lovely grain there Fredy
Mine has lovely grain, and I'm sure it cost less--but then it probably doesn't play & sound the same.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

zontar said:


> Lovely grain there Fredy
> Mine has lovely grain, and I'm sure it cost less--but then it probably doesn't play & sound the same.


I certainly would not even begin to think my guitar looks or sounds better than yours, there are just to many really good guitars out there today. I tried many different classical guitars. I started out looking for a Ramirez, I also tried Yamaha and Kohno they all sounded and looked great, my decision was based on the neck, I have small grubby fingers and the Larrivee felt right for my small hands. Like so many guitarists if the neck doesn't feel right you'll probably leave it in the case and play something else. Why spend any money if it's going to be left in it's case. I like the grain on your guitar what make is it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I certainly would not even begin to think my guitar looks or sounds better than yours, there are just to many really good guitars out there today. I tried many different classical guitars. I started out looking for a Ramirez, I also tried Yamaha and Kohno they all sounded and looked great, my decision was based on the neck, I have small grubby fingers and the Larrivee felt right for my small hands. Like so many guitarists if the neck doesn't feel right you'll probably leave it in the case and play something else. Why spend any money if it's going to be left in it's case. I like the grain on your guitar what make is it.


Thanks.
I definitely agree about the neck. I've seen guitars that look nice, and sound great when I hear someone else try them, but when I try them,, the neck turns me right off.

My classical is a Taro-a MIJ guitar brand used on guitars imported into Canada.
As far as I know he brand isn't around anymore.
The name also appeared on electric guitars--primarily copies of Gibsons and Fenders.
It's from the 70's, when rosewood was more plentiful and cheaper.


----------



## jimbo t (May 20, 2021)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I am thinking on taking up Classical Guitar to help expand my knowledge of Music and to overall make me a better Guitarist and follow the Genre of neo-classical metal. But does anyone have any good ideas on some great Classical Guitars?


Yamaha classicals have always been a great bang for the buck from the cheap beginner models to the high end stuff. Mine was $600 in 1978.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought I'd try classical a few years ago and ended up with a used Ramirez 4N-CWE. It's just a beautiful sounding and playing guitar. The only problem is I got lazy and didn't learn any classical tunes. 

I still play it a fair amount but probably not the stuff it was meant to play...


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Mikhail Robert who is from Russia and first built in Toronto, then Summerland (central Okanagan) and then Victoria. He is a highly regarded builder and if you come across one, buy it.


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

There are numerous great builders of classical guitars in Canada: Martin Blackwell, Marcus Dominelli, Fritz Mueller, Douglass Scott, and that is just in British Columbia.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I tend towards the 1970's handmade Japanese classical guitars, great value.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not being that dedicated to the genre, I have yet to buy a custom classical, but there are great options. The newest iterations of the Godin/La Patrie classicals are very good. I played several before settling on the Concert model. In the past I’ve had several others like other La Patrie, Yamaha, and Takamine.


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

Stephenlouis said:


> I tend towards the 1970's handmade Japanese classical guitars, great value.


I agree. I remember that in the 80s even Liona Boyd and Norbert Kraft had handmade Yamaha classical guitars. There was not much else around.


----------

